# Adoption et Protection animale > Adoption Chien >  CHIOTS A ADOPTER - REFUGE ALINA

## Sarah Fbr

Informations sur l'animal


*Nom:* Chiots
*Type:* Chien croisé
						
							
								croisé indeterminé
							
						
						
*Taille:* Moyen
*Sexe:* Mâle
*Âge:* 4 ans 5 mois 
*Stérilisé ?* Ne sais pas
*Compatible :* 
						
						
						
						 Actuellement incompatible chien/chats/enfants.
						





Situation actuelle


*Lieu :* Autres pays
*Situation :* En refuge étranger depuis : 4 ans 6 mois 

Risque de mort







Contact


*N° Teléphone :* 0622545113
*E-mail :* diane75015@hotmail.com





Conditions


*Covoiturages :* Refusés
*Familles d'accueil:* Non souhaitées
*Frais d'adoption:* 250 




 *VOICI TOUS LES CHIOTS DISPONIBLES A L'ADOPTION AU REFUGE D'ALINA ET ANDA, EN ROUMANIE.

A SAVOIR : 

- Ce post sera mis à jour régulièrement pour indiquer les adoptions ou rajouter les nouveaux chiots disponibles à l'adoption.

- Les chiots ne peuvent être rapatriés qu'à partir de 3 mois + 21 jours. Ils doivent avoir le vaccin rage + les 21 jours de délais pour que le vaccin fasse effet, c'est la loi.

- Les chiots sont adoptables partout en France et Belgique.

- Malheureusement aucune famille d'accueil n'est envisageable pour les chiens du refuge d'Alina.

- Vous pouvez me contacter par message privé, car il est possible que je ne vois pas votre commentaire.

- TOUS CES CHIOTS SONT EN URGENCE, CERTAINS GRANDISSENT AU REFUGE ET VONT DEVENIR INVISIBLES AUX YEUX DE TOUS.

- L'ETE ARRIVE BIENTOT, c'est une période MORTELLE pour eux.*

*Page Facebook du refuge :* https://www.facebook.com/RefugeDeAli...ensDeRoumanie/

*Formulaire d'adoption à remplir :* https://refugedealinaetanda.wixsite....res-d-adoption
*
Conditions d'adoption :* https://refugedealinaetanda.wixsite....ons-d-adoption

*Site internet du refuge :* https://refugedealinaetanda.wixsite....adoptionchiens

----------


## Sarah Fbr

*Notre pauvre Silver est arrivé bébé au refuge. Sa soeur a était adoptée mais lui est resté au refuge et espère toujours faire craquer quelqu'un avant de dépasser le cap des 1 an et de devenir définitivement invisible.
Né en septembre 2018, Silver est un chiot magnifique, un ado gentil, doux, réclamant de l'attention, sociable avec les personnes et adorant jouer avec ces copains chiens.
Il sera testé chats si il reçoit une demande d'adoption.

Silver est adoptable partout en France et Belgique.
Frais d'adoption : 250 euros.*

*Formulaire d'adoption à remplir :* https://refugedealinaetanda.wixsite....res-d-adoption
*
Page Facebook du refuge :* https://www.facebook.com/RefugeDeAli...ensDeRoumanie/

*Contact :
 - Mail : diane75015@hotmail.com
 - Envoyez moi un message privé sur rescue.
 - Envoyez un message privé sur la page Facebook du refuge.

*Vidéos de notre adorable Silver :

https://www.facebook.com/sufletedrag...962036115/?t=3

https://www.facebook.com/sufletedrag...619187453/?t=1

https://www.facebook.com/sufletedrag...466853131/?t=1

----------


## Sarah Fbr

*Notre magnifique Léa est elle aussi arrivée tout bébé au refuge. Trouvée errante sur le bord d'une route de montagne, elle a était sauvée de justesse, avant de se faire écraser.
Un amour de chienne née en septembre 2018, très très sociable, gentille, pleine de joie de vivre malgré ces longs mois enfermés.
Nous espérons vraiment qu'elle ne passera pas le cap des 1 an au refuge car c'est une chienne FANTASTIQUE! Elle sera la grande amie des petits, comme des grands, des copains chiens, comme les copains chats.

Encore une chienne merveilleuse mais invisible, c'est incompréhensible ...* 

*Léa est adoptable partout en France et Belgique.
Frais d'adoption : 250 euros.*

*Formulaire d'adoption à remplir :* https://refugedealinaetanda.wixsite....res-d-adoption

*Page Facebook du refuge :* https://www.facebook.com/RefugeDeAli...ensDeRoumanie/

*Contact :
- Mail : diane75015@hotmail.com
- Envoyez moi un message privé sur rescue.
- Envoyez un message privé sur la page Facebook du refuge.

Vidéos de notre adorable Léa :

Le jour de son sauvetage :* https://www.facebook.com/RefugeDeAli...772015120/?t=2

https://www.facebook.com/RefugeDeAli...505181856/?t=3

----------


## France34

Il faudrait que vous mettiez ici les photos des chiots à adopter car tout le monde n'est pas sur FB ! ::

----------


## Sarah Fbr

Je mets toutes les photos au-dessus (voir photos de Silver et Léa)

----------


## Sarah Fbr

*Calypso a était trouvée sur un parking de magasin alimentaire avec sa soeur Caline. Sa soeur a était adoptée, mais pas elle (parce que oui, Calypso est une femelle). 
Gentille, joueuse, un chiot débordant d'amour et de joie de vivre, voilà la définition que l'on donnerait de Calypso.
Elle aura bien sur tout à apprendre et à découvrir ! Elle aimerait vraiment quitter le refuge avant qu'elle passe le cap des 1 an !
Elle conviendrait parfaitement à une personne souhaitant un chiot de petite taille puisqu'elle ne pèsera que 8-10 kg à l'âge adulte.

Beaucoup de personnes souhaitent des chiots de petite taille, mais jamais personne pour Calypso, c'est incompréhensible !!

**Calypso est adoptable partout en France et Belgique.
Frais d'adoption : 250 euros.*

*Formulaire d'adoption à remplir :* https://refugedealinaetanda.wixsite....res-d-adoption

*Page Facebook du refuge :* https://www.facebook.com/RefugeDeAli...ensDeRoumanie/

*Contact :
- Mail : diane75015@hotmail.com
- Envoyez moi un message privé sur rescue.
- Envoyez un message privé sur la page Facebook du refuge.

Vidéos de notre adorable Calypso :

*https://www.facebook.com/RefugeDeAli...4657995783408/

https://www.facebook.com/RefugeDeAli...166820964/?t=1

----------


## Sarah Fbr

*Oliver est un petit coeur, bringé et blanc, né en janvier 2019. Un petit chou qui sera de taille moyenne à l'âge adulte ! Tout à apprendre, tout à découvrir, il voudrait être l'ami de votre vie !
Personne ne le regarde, aucun message, aucune demande de renseignements... il est pourtant magnifique, et risque de grandir dans l'indifférence si il n'est pas adopté rapidement, quelle tristesse pour ce chiot innocent !
*
*Oliver est adoptable partout en France et Belgique.
Frais d'adoption : 250 euros.*

*Formulaire d'adoption à remplir :* https://refugedealinaetanda.wixsite....res-d-adoption

*Page Facebook du refuge :* https://www.facebook.com/RefugeDeAli...ensDeRoumanie/

*Contact :
- Mail : diane75015@hotmail.com
- Envoyez moi un message privé sur rescue.
- Envoyez un message privé sur la page Facebook du refuge.*

----------


## France34

J'espère que tous ces petits mignons seront vite adoptés!

----------


## Sarah Fbr

*Notre joli petit Snoopy, que l'on aurait pu aussi appeler Panda est un adorable chiot né en janvier 2019.
Il attend un foyer responsable, pour la vie, qui lui permettra de découvrir la belle vie et avoir des tas d'aventures...
Il espère ne pas grandir au refuge, il ne mérite pas ça, lui petit chiot qui n'a rien demandé....
Il sera de taille moyenne à l'âge adulte.*

*Snoopy est adoptable partout en France et Belgique.
Frais d'adoption : 250 euros.

Formulaire d'adoption à remplir :* https://refugedealinaetanda.wixsite....res-d-adoption*

Page Facebook du refuge :* https://www.facebook.com/RefugeDeAli...ensDeRoumanie/

*Contact :
- Mail : diane75015@hotmail.com
- Envoyez moi un message privé sur rescue.
- Envoyez un message privé sur la page Facebook du refuge.*

----------


## Sarah Fbr

*UP - SILVER, LEA, CALYPSO ET SNOOPY N'ONT AUCUNE DEMANDE D'ADOPTION 

IL NE FAUT PAS QU'ILS GRANDISSENT AU REFUGE !!!!!*

----------


## Sarah Fbr

_SOS POUR NOS CHIOTS

IL Y EN A 28 AU REFUGE !!!!

ON CROISE LES DOIGTS POUR QU'ILS SURVIVENT_

----------


## Sarah Fbr

SOS

----------


## Sarah Fbr

*Baloo est un magnifique chiot né en janvier 2019.
Un peu timide au départ, ce petit coeur aura tout à apprendre et découvrir avec amour et patience.
Il ne faut pas qu'il grandisse au refuge. !!!
Il sera de taille moyenne à l'âge adulte.

**Baloo est adoptable partout en France et Belgique.
Frais d'adoption : 250 euros.*

*Formulaire d'adoption à remplir :* https://refugedealinaetanda.wixsite....res-d-adoption

*Page Facebook du refuge :* https://www.facebook.com/RefugeDeAli...ensDeRoumanie/

*Contact :
- Mail : diane75015@hotmail.com
- Envoyez moi un message privé sur rescue.
- Envoyez un message privé sur la page Facebook du refuge.*

----------


## France34

Ne laissez pas grandir ces bébés au refuge !

----------


## Sarah Fbr

Notre jolie Calypso est réservée adoption  :Smile: 

Les autres attendent toujours..  :Frown:

----------


## Sarah Fbr

*Notre beau petit Oliver est réservé adoption 

N'OUBLIONS PAS LES AUTRES QUI ATTENDENT TOUJOURS SVP ... !!!*

----------


## Monkey

Up

----------


## France34

Super pour CALYPSO et OLIVER ! Aux suivants … !

----------


## Sarah Fbr

SOS POUR EUX

----------


## Sarah Fbr

*SILVER, LEA, SNOOPY ET BALOO SONT TOUJOURS A L'ADOPTION 

CA DEVIENT URGENT POUR EUX !!!*

----------


## Sarah Fbr

*Silver est ENFIN réservé adoption !!!*

*Léa, Snoopy et Baloo attendent toujours un foyer 

Entre temps, pleins d'autres chiots sont arrivés... bientôt un commentaire pour eux ici sur cette publication !*

----------


## Sarah Fbr

*Houna est née en mars 2019 et est la soeur de Hixo et Iron. Très joueuse et sociable, elle aura néanmoins tout à apprendre, comme tout chiot  
Elle sera de taille moyenne à l'âge adulte, et a sans doute du border collie dans son croisement 

Elle ne veut pas grandir au refuge !!!*

*Houna est adoptable partout en France et Belgique.
Frais d'adoption :**265 euros.*

*Formulaire d'adoption à remplir :* https://refugedealinaetanda.wixsite....res-d-adoption

*Page Facebook du refuge :* https://www.facebook.com/RefugeDeAli...ensDeRoumanie/

*Contact :*
*- Mail : diane75015@hotmail.com
- Envoyez moi un message privé sur rescue.
- Envoyez un message privé sur la page Facebook du refuge.*

----------


## Sarah Fbr

*Hixo est né en mars 2019. C'est le frère de Iron et Houna. Joueur, câlin et sociable, il attend une famille qui lui permettra d'apprendre et de découvrir la vie hors du refuge. De taille moyenne à l'âge adulte, il a le poil plus court que ses frères et soeurs, Hixo est plus typé labrador. Encore une perle noire qui va galérer à trouver un foyer... 

IL NE VEUT PAS GRANDIR AU REFUGE !!!* 

*Hixo est adoptable partout en France et Belgique.
Frais d'adoption :* *265 euros.

Formulaire d'adoption à remplir :* https://refugedealinaetanda.wixsite....res-d-adoption

*Page Facebook du refuge :* https://www.facebook.com/RefugeDeAli...ensDeRoumanie/

*Contact :*
*- Mail : diane75015@hotmail.com
- Envoyez moi un message privé sur rescue.
- Envoyez un message privé sur la page Facebook du refuge.*

----------


## Cojo

Ils sont bien mignons tous ces petits.
peut-être refaire un récapitulatif pour les chiots en urgences si les autres c'est sûr.
il faut arrêter avec les préjugés le noir est ravissant surtout quand le soleil donne des reflets.A la maison j'ai deux chats noirs et ils ne ressemblent pas du tout.

----------


## Sarah Fbr

Un récapitulatif ? 

Je marque chaque fois les réservés et ceux qui restent encore à l'adoption  :Smile:

----------


## Sarah Fbr

*Iron est un adorable chiot, typé border, né en mars 2019. C'est le frère de Houna et Hixo, tous les 2 aussi à l'adoption.
Très joueur et sociable, il aura tout à apprendre et à découvrir.

NE LE LAISSEZ PAS GRANDIR AU REFUGE !!!*

*Hixo est adoptable partout en France et Belgique.
Frais d'adoption :* *265 euros.*

*Formulaire d'adoption à remplir :* https://refugedealinaetanda.wixsite....res-d-adoption

*Page Facebook du refuge :* https://www.facebook.com/RefugeDeAli...ensDeRoumanie/

*Contact :*
*- Mail : diane75015@hotmail.com
- Envoyez moi un message privé sur rescue.
- Envoyez un message privé sur la page Facebook du refuge.*

----------


## Cojo

Je voulais dire remonter pour les chiots qui n'ont pas trouvés de famille.
je sais c'est du travail c'est très bien ce que vous faites.

----------


## Sarah Fbr

Je ne sais pas comment on fait pour remonter les commentaires, si c'est possible ? 
Ou alors, vous vouliez dire, remonter le post ? je le fais de temps en temps

----------


## Sarah Fbr

*VOICI TOUS LES CHIOTS DISPONIBLES A L'ADOPTION AU REFUGE D'ALINA ET ANDA, EN ROUMANIE.

A SAVOIR : 

- Ce post sera mis à jour régulièrement pour indiquer les adoptions ou rajouter les nouveaux chiots disponibles à l'adoption.

- Les chiots ne peuvent être rapatriés qu'à partir de 3 mois + 21 jours. Ils doivent avoir le vaccin rage + les 21 jours de délais pour que le vaccin fasse effet, c'est la loi.

- Les chiots sont adoptables partout en France et Belgique.

- Malheureusement aucune famille d'accueil n'est envisageable pour les chiens du refuge d'Alina.

- Vous pouvez me contacter par message privé, car il est possible que je ne vois pas votre commentaire.

- TOUS CES CHIOTS SONT EN URGENCE, CERTAINS GRANDISSENT AU REFUGE ET VONT DEVENIR INVISIBLES AUX YEUX DE TOUS.

- L'ETE ARRIVE BIENTOT, c'est une période MORTELLE pour eux.**

Page Facebook du refuge :https://www.facebook.com/RefugeDeAli...ensDeRoumanie/

Formulaire d'adoption à remplir :https://refugedealinaetanda.wixsite....res-d-adoption

Conditions d'adoption :https://refugedealinaetanda.wixsite....ons-d-adoption

Site internet du refuge :https://refugedealinaetanda.wixsite....adoptionchiens*

----------


## France34

Sarah Fbr , il faudrait que vous mettiez ici les photos des chiots à adopter car ce n'est pas facile d'aller sur FB !

----------


## manoe

+ 1

----------


## Sarah Fbr

France34, je les mets aussi ici !

----------


## Sarah Fbr

_Suite à des plaintes du voisinage, nos 3 perles noires : HIXO, IRON ET HOUNA se retrouvent enfermés en box et non à courir comme ils le faisaient encore hier..._ 

*IL EST URGENT DE LEUR TROUVER UN FOYER !!!*

----------


## Sarah Fbr

*Gavroche est né en avril 2019 et sera de taille moyenne à l'âge adulte.
Très sociable et joueur avec les humains et les autres chiens, il apprécie l'attention et les câlins.
Il aura tout à apprendre et à découvrir.*

*IL NE VEUT PAS GRANDIR AU REFUGE !!!*

*Gavroche est adoptable partout en France et en Belgique.
Frais d'adoption :* *265 euros.*

*Formulaire d'adoption à remplir :* https://refugedealinaetanda.wixsite....res-d-adoption

*Page Facebook du refuge :* https://www.facebook.com/RefugeDeAli...ensDeRoumanie/

*Contact :* 
*- Mail : diane75015@hotmail.com
- Envoyez moi un message privé sur rescue
- Envoyez un message privé sur la page Facebook du refuge.*

----------


## Sarah Fbr

*Javelo est né en mai 2019 et sera de taille petite à moyenne à l'âge adulte.
Il aura tout à apprendre de la vie, et nécessitera amour et patience.*

*Il NE VEUT PAS GRANDIR AU REFUGE - AIDEZ LE !!!*

*Javelo est adoptable partout en France et en Belgique.
Frais d'adoption :* *265 euros.*

*Formulaire d'adoption à remplir :* https://refugedealinaetanda.wixsite....res-d-adoption

*Page Facebook du refuge :* https://www.facebook.com/RefugeDeAli...ensDeRoumanie/

*Contact : 
- Mail : diane75015@hotmail.com
- Envoyez moi un message privé sur rescue.
- Envoyez un message privé sur la page Facebook du refuge.*

----------


## Sarah Fbr

*Pandora est née en avril 2019 et sera de taille moyenne à l'âge adulte. Typée beauceron, elle espère ne pas grandir au refuge, et trouver un foyer RESPONSABLE rapidement.
Toute l'éducation est à faire.*

*ELLE NE VEUT PAS GRANDIR AU REFUGE - AIDEZ LA !!!*

*Pandora est adoptable partout en France et en Belgique.
Frais d'adoption :* *265 euros.*

*Formulaire d'adoption à remplir :* https://refugedealinaetanda.wixsite....res-d-adoption

*Page Facebook du refuge :* https://www.facebook.com/RefugeDeAli...ensDeRoumanie/

*Contact :*
*- Mail : diane75015@hotmail.com
- Envoyez moi un message privé sur rescue
- Envoyez un message privé sur la page Facebook du refuge.*

----------


## Sarah Fbr

_Récapitulatif - 4 Août 2019 :_ 

*TOUJOURS A L'ADOPTION : Hixo, Houna, Gavroche, Iron et Pandora.*

*Réservés adoption : Javelo et Baloo*

*Adoptés : Silver, Léa, Calypso, Snoopy, Oliver*

----------


## France34

Très beau récapitulatif ! Bonne nouvelle pour les réservés et adoptés et une rapide et bonne adoption pour les petits restants !

----------


## Sarah Fbr

*Harley est un mâle né en avril 2019, TRES SOCIABLE ET AFFECTUEUX !
Il sera de taille moyenne à l'âge adulte.
Toute l'éducation est à faire.

NE LE LAISSEZ PAS GRANDIR AU REFUGE !!!*

*Harley est adoptable partout en FRANCE et BELGIQUE.
Frais d'adoption :* *265 euros.*

*Formulaire d'adoption à remplir :* https://refugedealinaetanda.wixsite.com/sabineadoptionchiens/les-formulaires-d-adoption

*Page Facebook du refuge :* https://www.facebook.com/RefugeDeAli...ensDeRoumanie/

*Contact :* 
*- Mail : diane75015@hotmail.com
- Envoyez moi un message privé sur rescue
- Envoyez un message privé sur la page Facebook du refuge
*

----------


## France34

Vite , de bons adoptants pour sauver ces bébés ! Dans un refuge , ils risquent d'attraper de terribles maladies !

----------


## Cojo

super récapitulatif.
oui l ne faut pas les laisser grandir au refuge.

----------


## France34

Vite , qui va s'intéresser à ces jolies petites puces ?

----------


## bab

le 27 Ocotbre 2019 :

Réservés : Pandora, Hixo et Houna


A l'adoption :
*
Harley*
���� HARLEY A L'ADOPTION, refuge d'Alina et Anda ����Harley est né en mars 2019. Très sociable et joueur, il grandi au refuge alors qu'il rêve de partager avec vous de longues séances de jeux et de câlins... Il sera de taille moyenne à l'âge adulte.❗❗ NE LE LAISSEZ PAS GRANDIR AU REFUGE ❗❗ 



*Gavroche 
*�� GAVROCHE A L'ADOPTION, refuge d'Alina et Anda ��Gavroche est né en avril 2019 et sera de moyenne taille à l'âge adulte. Il aura tout à apprendre et à découvrir. ❗❗ NE LE LAISSEZ PAS GRANDIR AU REFUGE ❗❗


*Iron
*
�� IRON A L'ADOPTION, refuge d'Alina et Anda ��Iron est un mâle né début mars 2019.Il sera de taille moyenne une fois adulte.❗ NE LAISSEZ PAS CETTE PERLE NOIRE GRANDIR AU REFUGE ET DEVENIR INVISIBLE ❗


*Taoo
*�� TAOO A L'ADOPTION, refuge d'Alina et Anda �� Taoo a était trouvé avec ses frères et soeurs dans un village par le Maire, qui les a donc emmenés au refuge. Il sera de taille moyenne à l'âge adulte. ➡ Il attend de toute urgence sa famille,
 Date de naissance estimée : Juillet 2019 Vacciné : Oui Stérilisé : le sera Pucé : le sera Ententes : Humain : OK Enfants : OK Chiens : OK Chats : OK 




*Caramel
*
�� CARAMEL A L'ADOPTION, refuge d'Alina et Anda ��Caramel est un petit coeur sauvé d'un appartement où il était laissé à l'abandon avec des dizaines d'autres chiens et chats! Il est né en mai 2019 et sera de taille petite à moyenne à l'âge adulte. Il voudrai rapidement un foyer ! Il aura tout à apprendre et à découvrir. ➡ Il attend de toute urgence sa famille,


*Sidney*
�� SIDNEY A L'ADOPTION, refuge d'Alina et Anda ��Sidney est une petite puce sauvée d'un appartement où elle était laissée à l'abandon avec des dizaines d'autres chiens et chats! Elle est née en mai 2019 et sera de taille petite à moyenne à l'âge adulte. Elle voudrai rapidement un foyer ! Elle aura tout à apprendre et à découvrir. ➡ Elle attend de toute urgence sa famille




*Luna*
�� LUNA A L'ADOPTION, refuge d'Alina et Anda ��Luna est née en janvier 2019. Elle n'a plus sa petite bouille de bébé et sait qu'il lui sera difficile de quitter le refuge. Mais elle espère qu'une gentille famille puisse lui donner une belle vie. Très sociable avec l'humain et ses congénères, elle est très affectueuse.➡ Elle attend de toute urgence sa famille, 




*Kaya*
�� KAYA A L'ADOPTION, refuge d'Alina et Anda ��Petite puce née en juin 2019. Sociable avec les humains et ses congénères. Elle aura tout à apprendre et à découvrir. Elle sera de taille moyenne à l'âge adulte.➡ Elle attend de toute urgence sa famille, 



Et 36 autres ::

----------


## bab

le 24 novembre :

Caramel et Sidney sont décédés du parvovirus  :: 

A l'adoption :

Kaya née en juin 2019



Luna née en janvier 2019



Taoo né en juillet 2019



Iron né en mars 2019



Gavroche né en avril 2019




Harley né en mars 2019




Chipie née en juin 2019




Hallie née en mars 2019



...et 20 autres ::

----------


## France34

Vite, qui va adopter ces jolies petites puces avant que la parvovirose ne les emporte ?

----------


## bab

Le 21 décembre :

Kaya et Taoo sont réservés adoption en Belgique  :: 


Harley et Hallie sont au refuge de Sarrebourg (57)
"Harley" croisé de promenade mâle, né le 10 mars 2019
"Hallie" croisé de promenade femelle, née le 25 mars 2019
Ils ont pleins damour et de complicité à offrir au foyer qui les choisira !
"Harley et Hallie" sont des toutous un peu timide au début, pas une once de    méchanceté,
    mais si ils ne connaissent pas ils ont besoin d'être en confiance pour exprimer leurs sentiments.

   

  

  

 




Toujours à l'adoption en Roumanie :

Gavroche né en avril 2019


Chipie née en juin 2019


Iron né en mars 2019


Luna, née en janvier 2019


Leila née en juillet 2019


Siaa née en juin 2019


et 11 autres...

----------


## bab

Le 11 janvier :

Hallie et Harley ont été adopté à la SPA de Sarrebourg :: 
Gavroche adopté en Belgique :: 

Toujours à l'adoption en Roumanie :

Iron né en mars 2019



Luna née en janvier 2019



Siaa née en juin 2019



Chipie née en juin 2019



Leila née en juillet 2019



et 16 autres...

----------


## bab

Le 7 février :

Up  :: ils sont toujours à l'adoption



Luna, née en janvier 2019 (passée dans la catégorie des adultes. Va t'elle grandir en Roumanie ?)



Chipie, née en juin 2019




Leila, née en juillet 2019




Siaa, née en juin 2019

----------


## bab

le 7 mars :

Chipie adoptée en Belgique


Leila



Siaa




Shadow né en juin 2019



et 17 autres..

----------


## bab

le 6 mai

up !!!

Shadow, né en juin 2019



Leila née en juillet 2019



Siaa, née en juin 2019

----------


## aurore27

ptg

----------


## bab

le 23 mai : Leila et Siaa sont adoptées  :: 


toujours à l'adoption 


Shadow né en juin 2019



Aglaé, née en décembre 2019




Jewel, né en octobre 2019

----------


## bab

Le 24 juin : Aglaé et Jewel sont réservés

toujours à l'adoption

Shadow né en juin 2019



Buffy, née en décembre 2019



Snoop né en mars 2020

----------


## bab

Le 17 juillet : Snoop est réservé

toujours à l'adoption

Buffy née en décembre 2019



Marius, né en janvier 2020



Titi, né en avril 2020

----------


## bab

Le 12 Aout

Titi



Marius



Buffy

----------


## bab

30 aout   :    Buffy est réservée

Titi, né en avril 2020



Marius né en janvier 2020




Cannelle née en avril 2020

----------


## bab

15 septembre : Cannelle est réservée

Titi né en avril 2020



Marius né en janvier 2020



Loupita née en mars 2020

----------


## bab

toujours à l'adoption

Titi né en avril 2020



Loupita née en mars 2020



Marius né en janvier 2020

----------


## GADYNETTE

j'espère qu'ils trouveront une gentille famille ...et vite

----------


## bab

toujours à l'adoption

Marius né en janvier 2020



Titi né en avril 2020



Loupita née en mars 2020

----------


## bab

Titi est réservé  :: 

Toujours à l'adoption


Marius né en janvier 2020



Lupita née en mars 2020



Chocapic né en juin 2020

----------


## LANCASTER

> Titi est réservé 
> 
> Toujours à l'adoption
> 
> 
> Marius né en janvier 2020
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bonjour

LUPITA née en Mars 2020, quel sera son poids une fois adulte ou restera t elle un petit modèle? Remerciements

----------


## bab

toujours à l'adoption :

Lupita, Taille : elle sera de taille moyenne (+-17 kilos) 






Marius



Chokapic

----------


## aurore27

ptg

----------


## bab

Lupita et Chokapic sont réservés adoption

Toujours à l'adoption :

Marius




Tommy né en avril 2020



Leelo née en mars 2020

----------


## bab

Tommy est réservé


Toujours à l'adoption :

Leelo, née en mars2020



Twist, né en juin 2020



Nesquik, né en mai 2020

----------


## Cojo

ça bouge un peu pour ces petits. C'est bien pour eux.je sais c'est du travail mais cela vaut le coup.

Peut-être remettre des photos des chiots à l'adoption car cela n'est plus trop visible.

----------


## bab

Toujours à l'adoption  :: 


Twist



Nesquik



Leelo



Tempête, née en juin 2020

----------


## bab

toujours à l'adoption

Twist né en juin 2020



Tempête né en juin 2020



Leelo




Nesquik né en mai 2020

----------


## Monkey

Je suis étonné que Leeloo n'est pas encore trouvé de famille, elle ressemble à un X border et ils ont la côte en ce moment !  :Smile:

----------


## bab

Tempête est adoptée  :: 

Leelo et Nesquik sont réservés.

A l'adoption : 

Twist





Icko né en octobre 2020



Nebbia née en décembre 2020




Lotus, né en janvier 2021

----------


## bab

Twist et Lotus sont réservés.

A l'adoption :


Nebbia née en décembre 2020




Esmée née en novembre 2020





Icko né en octobre 2020

----------


## bab

Nebbia est réservée.

Toujours à l'adoption :

Esmée




Baloo né en mai 2021




Icko

----------


## bab

Esmée est adoptée.


Toujours à l'adoption

Icko né en octobre 2020



Baloo né en mai 2021



Boo né en mai 2021

----------


## bab

Boo est réservé.

Toujours à l'adoption :


Lina, née en avril 2021


Icko, né en octobre 2020




Baloo, né en mai 2021

----------


## bab

Baloo est adopté.

Toujours à l'adoption :

Lina, née en avril 2021



Crok, né en mai 2021



Mimosa, née en septembre 2021

----------


## bab

Mimosa est réservée adoption


Toujours à l'adoption :

Crok



Mongo, né en septembre 2021




Lina

----------


## bab

toujours à l'adoption

Mongo



Lina



Crok

----------


## bab

toujours à l'adoption

Lina




Crok



Mongo, C'est un petit loulou très sociable, joyeux et gentil

----------


## GADYNETTE

trop chou ses 3 petits

----------


## bab

Toujours à l'adoption  ::  Lina et Crok ont un an révolu et ne sont plus dans la catégorie des chiots :: 
Qu'une gentille famille ne les laisse pas grandir au refuge :: 

Mongo male né en septembre 2021, gentil et sociable. OK chiens




Sweetie femelle née en janvier 2022, douce, calme et timide. OK chiens




Marie, femelle née en avril 2022, sociable, douce et gentille. OK chiens

----------


## bab

Marie est réservée.

Toujours à l'adoption :

Mongo né en septembre 2021





Vizi né en février 2022. Adorable, joueur et gentil





Sweetie née en janvier 2022

----------


## bab

toujours à l'adoption


 Sweetie




Trésor male né en janvier 2022




Vizi

----------


## bab

Sweetie est réservée.


toujours à l'adoption

Trésor né en janvier 2022



Vizi né en février 2022



Poumy né en janvier 2022

----------


## bab

toujours à l'adoption


Trésor né en janvier 2022




Vizi né en février 2022






Poumy né en janvier 2022

----------


## bab

toujours à l'adoption

Trésor



Poumy



Vizi

----------


## GADYNETTE

que les 3 "restants" trouvent très vite une belle famille

----------

